# Dann wollen wir mal



## freddy.heflin (21 Aug. 2006)

freue mich schon bei euch in der community mitzumachen.

in dem sinne

freddy


----------



## freddy.heflin (21 Aug. 2006)

geht hier nochw as? ich will rein!!!


----------



## spoiler (21 Aug. 2006)

Willkommen bei uns und ja hier geht auch noch was 

Schön artig mitarbeiten und ab geht die Post 

greetz spoiler


----------



## Muli (21 Aug. 2006)

Den ersten Schlüssel erhälst du, wenn du die ersten 5 Beiträge geschrieben hast! Und dann kannst du dich immer weiter nach oben schlafen 

Aber erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier an Board un viel Spass bei uns hier!

Greetz, Muli!


----------



## fl4m3 (22 Aug. 2006)

Von mir auch ein Willkommen und viel Spass bei uns!
Also an deiner Stelle würde ich das Bilder posten vorziehen denn das hochschlafen ist sehr anstrengend 



GRUSS


----------

